
Apple tvOS UI Kit for Sketch - hwrd
http://www.developertown.com/apple-tvos-sketch-template/
======
wlesieutre
I had only a vague idea what this was talking about, so I'll save everyone
else some googling. "Sketch" is a Mac program for doing interface mockups:

[http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/](http://bohemiancoding.com/sketch/)

~~~
Aleman360
Well, it's actually more of a full-on Adobe Illustrator replacement than just
a mockup app.

~~~
wlesieutre
Ah, so it is. I was going by the big screenshot with several pages of an
iPhone app and the heading "Sketch is made for UX designers like you".

But it turns out if you hang around on the page longer, the header text cycles
through other types of designers.

------
ayale99
Sketch is way more developer friendly than Illustrator of Photoshop. Combined
with another app called Zeplin, Designers can instantly export all interface
assets and specs for developers to use.

~~~
andreamazz
Exactly. I'm a developer, but I try my hand desingning most of my apps. Sketch
replaced Illustrator and in part Photoshop. I do all my vector graphics with
it, from mockups to production assets. It's fast, easy to use and made by a
small brilliant team. [Shameless plug]: I've been designing an icon every day
with it: [https://github.com/andreamazz/one-icon-a-
day](https://github.com/andreamazz/one-icon-a-day)

